# Problème inexplicable : Magic Mouse sur Tapis de souris dans le temps... besoin de changer le tapis !



## WalkingMan (13 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Je créé un topic pour relater un problème que je ne qualifierai pas de "surnaturel" mais presque... Je ne me l'explique pas...

Un de mes proches a un iMac de 2014, avec un clavier Apple sans fil et aussi une magic mouse 2 sans fil.

Il a utilisé cette dernière normalement pendant des mois sur un tapis de souris bas de gamme ordinaire sans aucun soucis.

Un jour, sans explications possibles, la souris s'est mise d'un coup a très mal glisser sur le tapis en question... En fait elle glissait sans problème, mais le curseur ne bougeait plus du tout à l'écran.

Après remplacement du tapis par un autre du même genre, la souris s'est remise à fonctionner (mais uniquement sur le nouveau tapis, rien a faire avec l'ancien)... A nouveau au bout de quelques mois, rebelotte, exactement les mêmes symptômes sur le "nouveau" tapis.

Commande d'un tapis "Perixx" neuf, tout semble a nouveau fonctionner... au bout d'un an, le problème revient a nouveau.... Ca fait déjà 3 tapis "HS" pour la magic mouse.

Cette fois je lui fournit un Logitech g240 neuf (tapis rigide de gamer que j'utiliser personnellement depuis des années sans soucis)... Tout a bien marché pendant un bon moment... mais dernièrement, rien a faire... le soucis de défilement est revenue, impossible de faire fonctionner la souris correctement...

J'ai testé un second G240 (neuf) et cela ne fonctionne pas non plus 

La solution "maison" qui semble fonctionner  temporairement pour le moment est de faire glisser la souris sur une enveloppe plastique collée sur un vieux tapis de souris...

J'ai remarqué que du premier tapis vers le dernier tapis, les surfaces sont passées de la moins lisse vers la plus lisse, y aurait-il quelque chose a chercher du coté du capteur ?

Testé la souris sur un autre mac : même symptômes... seul a l'heure actuelle la solution feuille de plastique sur vieux tapis de souris fonctionne.

Testé une autre souris (G502) sur le même mac : aucun soucis ; quelque soit le tapis de souris utilisé...

Si vous avez une idée.. parce que là je sèche


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

Il n'y aurait pas une saloperie qui se balade devant le capteur optique ? Un petit coup de soufflette pourrait résoudre le souci.


----------



## WalkingMan (13 Juillet 2020)

Sur plusieurs années se serait louche.... Mais j'ai essayé de nettoyer avec un cotton tige, a chaque fois que s'est présenté le problème...


----------



## Locke (13 Juillet 2020)

Et à chaque fois ton ami a bien vérifié que dans Préférences System/Bluetooth que sa Magic Mouse est bien connectée ? Par défaut, il faut une souris filaire en dépannage et lors d'un tel problème en faire la suppression puis refaire un jumelage. Je ne vois pas en quoi un tapis de souris peut poser problème, mes deux Magic Mouse fonctionnent sans problème sur n'importe quelle surface, y compris sur une surface en verre.

Le seul problème pourrait venir du capteur encadré en rouge...





...mais que l'on ne peut pas changer... https://fr.ifixit.com/Vue+Éclatée/Magic+Mouse+2+Teardown/51058?lang=en


----------



## WalkingMan (13 Juillet 2020)

J'ai fait la manip ce jour même, j'en ai profité pour verifier que la G502 en filaire fonctionnait sans problème sur l'imac... Et que la magic mouse en bluetooth sur mon mbp16" ne fonctionnait pas mieux :-(

On est d'accord, je vois pas trop non plus comment un tapis de souris pourrait tomber en panne  c'est sans doute le capteur oui...


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

C'est bien un V2, celle qui se recharge par dessous ? Si c'est une V1 il est possible que se soit un mauvais contact des piles.


----------



## WalkingMan (13 Juillet 2020)

humm c'est une v1 en fait !


----------



## sifoto (13 Juillet 2020)

Alors ne cherche plus, j'en ai une et parfois après un petit choc il peut y avoir une coupure


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2020)

sifoto a dit:


> Alors ne cherche plus, j'en ai une et parfois après un petit choc il peut y avoir une coupure


Et là, on est content d'ajouter un tout petit peu de papier aluminium qui maintient le contact…


----------



## litobar71 (13 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et là, on est content d'ajouter un tout petit peu de papier aluminium qui maintient le contact…



j'ai deux V1 dont la plus ancienne capricieuse avec toutes les batteries mais j'y tiens énormément car les clics sont hyper rodés et bien moins sonores que sur l'autre (quasi neuve en fait) qui sert donc d'appoint, qui est bien plus bruyante mais qui accepte toutes les batteries sans sourciller. 

elle me fait penser aux plumes Sergent-Major de mon enfance qui usagées glissaient plus facilement sur le papier, d'où moins de pâtés d'encre violette qu'avec les neuves qui accrochaient !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> j'ai deux V1 dont la plus ancienne capricieuse avec toutes les batteries mais j'y tiens énormément car les clics sont hyper rodés et bien moins sonores que sur l'autre (quasi neuve en fait) qui sert donc d'appoint, qui est bien plus bruyante mais qui accepte toutes les batteries sans sourciller.


J'adore tellement cette souris que j'en ai une depuis 10 ans au boulot (sans problème) et j'en ai une d'avance dans mon tiroir !
Je la trouve hyper agréable à l'usage bureautique quotidien.




litobar71 a dit:


> elle me fait penser aux plumes Sergent-Major de mon enfance qui usagées glissaient plus facilement sur le papier, d'où moins de pâtés d'encre violette qu'avec les neuves qui accrochaient !


Comme un oreiller : à chacun sa madeleine de Proust


----------



## sifoto (14 Juillet 2020)

Pareil J'ai une V2 au boulot mais pour la maison j'ai ma V1 que j'adore, plus légère et douce 
J'ai remplacé les piles par une batterie Qi à induction, c'est plutôt pratique.


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> humm c'est une v1 en fait !


Si c'est bien une V1, le problème est lié à un mauvais contact des piles ou des accus. En fait, le vrai problème est avec la longueur des piles ou accus qui n'assureront pas un bon contact. Oui, oui, c'est bien la longueur des éléments et comme mentionné en réponse #9, un simple petit bout de papier aluminium suffira à assurer un bon contact.


----------



## WalkingMan (14 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, testé l'histoire du papier d'alu même si je n'étais pas convaincu, au final exactement le meme résultat, pas d'amélioration. J'ai aussi essayer de remplacer les piles, pas d'amélioration non plus...
Je re précise que la souris fonctionne a merveille sur un simple bout de feuille plastique complètement lisse, mais que désormais sur les autre surfaces, rien a faire... le soucis semble être lié au capteur !


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Je re précise que la souris fonctionne a merveille sur un simple bout de feuille plastique complètement lisse, mais que désormais sur les autre surfaces, rien a faire... le soucis semble être lié au capteur !


En effet, je ne vois plus que le capteur vu que tu as épuisé les autres possibilités ! En regardant à la loupe ledit capteur, il n'y aurait pas des impuretés ? Ce capteur est bien particulier avec ses deux petites boules, une grosse et une petite. Oui, oui, c'est sérieux on ne rigole pas, hein ?


----------



## dfbert (14 Juillet 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je créé un topic pour relater un problème que je ne qualifierai pas de "surnaturel" mais presque... Je ne me l'explique pas...
> 
> ...



Hello everybody !

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste (sur Mac depuis 1 mois seulement), mais je peux livrer mon expérience spécifique.

J'avais un pb un peu similaire depuis toujours, y compris sur Windows. 

En fait, je suis fumeur de pipe, surtout devant mon ordi et régulièrement mes tapis rendent la souris peu réactive et plus difficile à manipuler. Il semble que des petites saloperies viennent se coller en douce sur le tapis. 

Solution retenue : je nettoie régulièrement ce tapis avec un chiffon enduit d'alcool de nettoyage (comme les femmes de ménage en utilisent le soir, sur votre bureau au boulot, lorsque vous êtes partis !) et cela repart pour un moment...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2020)

dfbert a dit:


> Solution retenue : je nettoie régulièrement ce tapis avec un chiffon enduit d'alcool de nettoyage (comme les femmes de ménage en utilisent le soir, sur votre bureau au boulot, lorsque vous êtes partis !) et cela repart pour un moment...


L'alternative serait d'arrêter de fumer… 
(je me souviens de mon père fumant la pipe bourrée à l'Amsterdamer : j'aimais bien cette odeur )


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'alternative serait d'arrêter de fumer…
> (je me souviens de mon père fumant la pipe bourrée à l'Amsterdamer : j'aimais bien cette odeur )


Ah oui, une bonne odeur de pain d'épice. Sinon, je n'ai pas le sentiment que la fumée est un impact sur un tapis de souris hormis déverser directement la nicotine dessus.


----------



## WalkingMan (14 Juillet 2020)

bah effectivement cela aurait pu être le cas (la fumée) car l'imac (et le tapis) sont a proximité d'un poil a bois... Mais j'ai testé avec un tapis g240 complètement neuf hier, et là pas de soucis.. je vais checker le capteur demain a la loupe !


----------



## dfbert (15 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ah oui, une bonne odeur de pain d'épice. Sinon, je n'ai pas le sentiment que la fumée est un impact sur un tapis de souris hormis déverser directement la nicotine dessus.



Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé, ou plutôt de façon incomplète.
Ce n'est évidemment pas la fumée que je mettais en cause, mais la proximité avec mon cendrier, mon cure-pipe et leurs cendres très volatiles.

Mais bon, je me retire sous ma tente, back to iMac, Doumé !


----------



## WalkingMan (24 Juillet 2020)

Bon j'ai résolu mon problème, j'ai fait investir la personne sur une souris mx master 3 (+ clavier mx keys au passage) de Logitech, ouf ! ca change la vie !
Quelle sensation de légèreté avec la souris !
Rien a voir avec les périphériques apple... le clavier me rappele le ressenti que j'avais avec le k800 lorsque j'étais encore sur pc... exceptionnel !
Perso, je n'ai pas de mac "fixe" (que laptop) mais ça me donnerai presque envie de franchir le pas !


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Bon j'ai résolu mon problème, j'ai fait investir la personne sur une souris mx master 3 (+ clavier mx keys au passage) de Logitech, ouf ! ca change la vie !


Ta réponse m'amuse un peu, j'ai en permanence sur le même tapis une Magic Mouse 2 et une MX Master 3 qui déjà ne se battent pas en duel et qui fonctionnent parfaitement ensemble.


----------



## WalkingMan (24 Juillet 2020)

bah pour le coup s'était finalement qu'une magic mouse "1" et non pas "2", et vu comme elle marche dernièrement, elle est partie au tiroir, du coup elle ne risque pas de se battre avec la mx master...


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> bah pour le coup s'était finalement qu'une magic mouse "1" et non pas "2", et vu comme elle marche dernièrement, elle est partie au tiroir, du coup elle ne risque pas de se battre avec la mx master...


Je me suis amusé à sortir ma Magic Mouse 1, donc 3 souris sur le même tapis en Bluetooth, et ce, sans aucun problème.


----------



## WalkingMan (25 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Je me suis amusé à sortir ma Magic Mouse 1, donc 3 souris sur le même tapis en Bluetooth, et ce, sans aucun problème.



Très heureux pour toi, vraiment, si cela avait été le cas pour pour ami, cela lui aurait fais économiser 109 euros (218 en fait avec le le clavier), mais avec un confort relativement primaire quand même...

Après si tu as "sortie" ta magic mouse 1, je suppose qu'elle était rangée tranquillement dans un tiroir/placard, ce qui explique peut-être pourquoi elle fonctionne toujours (ou pas) sans aucun problème...

Dans tous les cas, cela ne résouds pas mon interrogation primaire et principale, a savoir, pourquoi cette satanée souris ne veux plus plus marcher avec certains tapis de souris au bout de quelques mois...


----------



## Locke (25 Juillet 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Après si tu as "sortie" ta magic mouse 1, je suppose qu'elle était rangée tranquillement dans un tiroir/placard, ce qui explique peut-être pourquoi elle fonctionne toujours (ou pas) sans aucun problème...


Non, aucunement sortie du placard, mais habituellement associée avec mon MBP, je l'ai tout juste ajoutée à mon iMac.  Pour moi le tapis n'a aucun rapport et je le maintiens, car une MX Master 3 à quasiment le même type de capteur pour détecter les différents états de surface. Et mes souris fonctionnent sur n'importe quelle surface, même sur une page d'une revue quelconque avec photos et textes.


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juillet 2020)

mes périphériques externes USB3/SATA pas ou mal blindés font jouer le feu follet (et ralentissement) sur n'importe quelle surface à mes MM1 & 2  bluetooth et ce jusqu'à leur désaccouplement physique.


----------



## WalkingMan (25 Juillet 2020)

bah dans mon cas... inexplicable... Et une fois qu'elle ne veut plus d'un tapis, rien a faire, il faut passer au prochain, inutile d'espérer repasser au précédent plus tard, le lendemain, le mois prochain ou dans six mois... C'est définitivement mort... Franchement, je ne l'aurais pas vu de mes propres yeux, je n'y aurais pas cru !

Mais aujourd'hui, sur un intercalaire plastique complètement lisse, oui ça marche, mais c'est bien le seul !


----------



## pierrotdu68 (26 Septembre 2020)

Salut Walkingman et les autres, j'ai exactement le même problème avec ma MM1 depuis quelques mois alors que je l'ai depuis 8 ans sans problème jusqu'ici. Je me suis séparé de l'ancien tapis en pensant que le relief était usé après les années. J'en avais une demi-douzaine à essayer et sur un seul seulement elle fonctionnait alors j'ai pris celui-là. C'était il y a 3 semaines et depuis 2-3 jours elle se déplace très mal sur celui-là. Par contre, elle se déplace parfaitement sur ma table laquée et je ne veux pas cela pour ne pas rayer la table. Alors je cherche un bon tapis pour MM1 si quelqu'un a un conseil. C'est mystérieux cette affaire...


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2020)

pierrotdu68 a dit:


> Alors je cherche un bon tapis pour MM1 si quelqu'un a un conseil. C'est mystérieux cette affaire...


J'ai ce type de tapis, mais plus ancien (le winner II) et j'utilise indifféremment un MM1 ou un une souris Kone sans problème.
Au boulot j'ai une MM1 et un tapis de souris de… 15 ans peut être, un truc de base, légèrement glacé, pas de problème non plus.


----------



## WalkingMan (27 Septembre 2020)

Plus il est lisse, mieux ça marchera dans le temps apparement... mais bon c'est quand même pas la solution. 
Moi plus aucun soucis depuis que je suis passé à la logitech !


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2020)

Je suis toujours amusé par ce problème de tapis de souris. Il y a peu, j'ai acheté en grande surface et vraiment pas cher, un tapis de cette marque... https://www.amazon.fr/Fellowes-5802...llowes&qid=1601230771&s=computers&sr=1-6&th=1 ...la surface n'est pas du tout lisse, il y a une trame. C'est rigolo, mais je n'ai aucun souci avec ma Mighty mouse, oui, oui, cette très vieille souris filaire, ainsi qu'avec les souris Magic mouse I et II, ni avec la MX Master 3.


----------



## Bart Simpson (19 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
bin voilà, j'ai exactement le même problème avec une magic mouse 1 (avec les piles dedans).
Je l'ai acheter il y a 5 ans d’occasion, (elle est donc un peu plus vielle). Avant elle fonctionnait partout, sur toute surface et même directement sur mon bureau en bois contre-plaqué vernis.
Mais depuis quelque temps elle est hyper capricieuse, et pareil, elle accepte ou refuse les surfaces de manière irrationnelle!
Par exemple, j'ai testé une plaque d'isorel mélaminé blanc sur les deux face. Donc, quelque chose de très très lisse et homogène. Ca marche bien d'un côte mais pas de l'autre (alors que c'est le même mélaminé blanc). 
Et elle marche aussi sur un vieux calendrier en carton lisse, tout plein d'écriture.
Va savoir pourquoi, elle accepte ou refuse des surface sans raison.

J'y croyais pas trop non plus, mais j'ai rajouter du papier allu aux contacteurs des piles. Ca ne change rien. 
Mais cela aurait été étonnant car:
1/ sur mon calendrier, elle fonctionne très bien sans faux contact
2/ les contacteurs des piles sont montés sur ressort pour s'adaptent à la longueure des piles.
(peut être que je vais tenter de changer de marque de pile, tant qu'on est dans l’irrationnel...)

Sinon, je ne fume pas et j'ai tout nettoyé (bureaux, dessous de souris).
Ca semble venir de la lentille optique (les 2 boules vanille-fraise). J'ai souflé dessus, l'ai nétoyé avec un coton tige sec.
Comment vous faites vous pour nettoyer cette lentille optique?


----------



## WalkingMan (19 Novembre 2020)

Laisse tomber, j'ai tout essayé de mon coté, rien a faire, c'est un défaut, probablement de la lentille ou autre... va savoir...
Change ta souris, c'est ce que tu as de mieux a faire...


----------



## Bart Simpson (23 Novembre 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Laisse tomber, j'ai tout essayé de mon coté, rien a faire, c'est un défaut, probablement de la lentille ou autre... va savoir...
> Change ta souris, c'est ce que tu as de mieux a faire...


Ok, j'accepte que ma souris sois foutu. Bien que le dysfonctionnement soit aléatoire et incompréhensible, disons qu'elle est trop vielle. Il faut donc que j'ai prenne une neuve.
Que me conseillez vous?

1/ Un magic mouse V2? C'est la même que la V1, mais en mieux? (plus solide et avec une batterie rechargeable intégrée?)

2/ ou bien une MX Master 3 dont nombreux parlent ici?
Je doit dire que je suis très habitué à la surface tactile de la magic mouse et reprendre une souris MX Master 3 avec des roulettes me semble un retour en arrière et moins pratique...


----------



## WalkingMan (23 Novembre 2020)

Met là dans un tiroir, si ça se trouve dans 2/3 ans elle marchera à merveille... vu qu'on est dans l'inexplicable...

Le problème ne semble pas toucher la V2.
Moi perso j'irai vers la logitech, parce que je l'ai testé et que franchement elle est top, après c'est aussi une question d'ergonomie... soit tu préfère le form factor et la prise en main de la magic mouse, ou non...


----------



## Bart Simpson (24 Novembre 2020)

Fichtre, le choix est difficile!
D'un côté avec la MX Master 3, on perds la surface tactile bien pratique de la Magique mouse, et de l'autre côte on y gagnerait une très bonne autonomie.
Le top serais de l'essayer.

Sinon, la MX Master 3, elle marche très bien sur toutes les surfaces? En fait moi j'aime l'utiliser partout sur le bureau, à même le bois vernis.


----------



## WalkingMan (24 Novembre 2020)

Tu as tellement d'option sur la MXM3 pour remplacer la surface tactile de la Magic Mouse que franchement ça compense largement. Après a toi de voir si ça t'est indispensable ou pas, parce qu'effectivement ça se joue la dessus.

Pas constaté de problème avec la MXM3, bon de mon coté juste testé sur un tapis de souris et sur du bois...

Rien ne t'empêche de la commander sur le net, ça te laissera le temps de la tester et d'éventuellement la retourner si jamais tu n'est pas satisfait


----------



## Bart Simpson (24 Novembre 2020)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Tu as tellement d'option sur la MXM3 pour remplacer la surface tactile de la Magic Mouse que franchement ça compense largement. Après a toi de voir si ça t'est indispensable ou pas, parce qu'effectivement ça se joue la dessus.
> 
> Pas constaté de problème avec la MXM3, bon de mon coté juste testé sur un tapis de souris et sur du bois...
> 
> Rien ne t'empêche de la commander sur le net, ça te laissera le temps de la tester et d'éventuellement la retourner si jamais tu n'est pas satisfait


Ca c'est pas bête, j'avais pas du tout penser à cette solution. Je crois que je vais faire comme ça, commander  la MXM3, et si ça me plait pas je la retourne 
Merci pour ces conseils!


----------



## pierrotdu68 (30 Mai 2021)

Salut, je viens donner un petit retour personnel sur ce problème de souris. Ma MM1 d'une dizaine d'années peinait aussi de plus en plus (je devais la déplacer jusque 4-5 fois pour traverser l'écran) et d'autres tapis n'apportaient pas de solution durable. A la fin, je l'avais sur une pochette transparente de classeur avec du scotch sur les deux bandes noires et ce n'était pas vraiment mieux. J'ai maintenant une autre MM1 d'occasion qui fonctionne à merveille et je croise les doigts pour que cela dure longtemps.
Je ne suis pas un pro en électronique mais je pense que c'est une usure d'une pièce (certains ont évoqué la lentille...) après au moins 10 ans et qu'on ne peut rien y faire si ce n'est la changer. On parle souvent d'obsolescence programmée, je pense qu'il y a de pires produits dans d'autres domaines.


----------

